# BofiTec Spaltsieb



## gluefix (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,

ich möchte mir demnächst ein Spaltsieb von Bofitec (gepumpt) zulegen um dadurch meine Bürstenkammer zu ersetzen und eine verbesserte Vorabscheidung zu erreichen. Der gepumpte, naturnahe  Koiteich hat eine Größe von 18- 20 m³ und wird dann mit einer 12.000 l/h Pumpe betrieben. Diese bringt dann ausgelitert Netto gute 8000 -9000 l /h ans Sieb. Nun meine Frage:  150er, 200er oder gar 250er Sieb ??? Natürlich ist mir klar das das 250er das feinste ist, aber wie schaut es tatsächlich mit der Verstopfungsgefahr aus ? Es bringt mir nichts wenn ich alle halbe Tag das Teil spülen muss, wenn ein 150er die Arbeit auch erledigt hätte und dabei jedoch ein längeres Reinigungsintervall gehabt hätte. 
Und kurz zur Erläuterung für die Koi-Profs die gleich über zuwenig Pumpleistung schimpfen: mein Hauptteich hat die beagten 18-20m³, daran ein 3 Kammer Filter mit jeweils 300 l Regenbehälter, entsprechend gefüllt. Daran anschleißend ein 6000 l Absetzbecken/Pflanzenfilter, komplett bedeckt mit Krebschere, per Überlauf wieder in den Hauptteich . Das System läuft seid 2 Jahren komplett ohne UVC, liegt permanent in der Mitagssonne und ist dennoch glasklar, Flow ist wie gesagt 3 mal die h max . Vielen Dank für die Antworten zur Siebgröße. Gruß Benni


----------



## Nori (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: BofiTec Spaltsieb*

Nö, das ist anders als bei den Schaummatten - da steigt der Wert je feiner die Matte ist (PPI 10 zu PPI 40 heisst 10 Poren per Inch, also große Poren zu 40 Poren per Inch also kleinere Poren, also feiner)
Beim Sieb ist der Abstand der einzelnen Siebporen zueinander angegeben, d.h. 150 ist ein kleinerer Abstand als 250 - das 150-er ist feiner als das 250-er.

Ist ne Gradwanderung von ständig zugesetzt durch Dreck und Biofilm zu vielleicht nicht effektiv genug.
Wenn du ein Bofitec willst dann würde ich die Mitte wählen (200-er).
Vom Gehäuse und der Qualtät würde ich mir aber jederzeit wieder das Compactsieve holen (hat meines Wissens ein 250-er Sieb) - auch wenn es keinen Schmutzablauf hat - DEN vermiss ich überhaupt nicht - bis das ich den Schmodder mittels Schlauch rausspritze hab ich die Klumpen schon mit der Hand entsorgt.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Patrick K (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: BofiTec Spaltsieb*

Hallo Benni 


> Nun meine Frage: 150er, 200er oder gar 250er Sieb ??? Natürlich ist mir klar das das 250er das feinste ist


Da hast du wohl was verkehrt verstanden,wenn das My angaben von einem Sieb sind dann ist 150 My das feinste,ein  200my hält bei mir 3-5 Tage bei 4400l Flow dann muss ich es reinigen da der Biofilm es verstopft,ein spaltsieb reinigt sich eine Zeitlang von selbst(weis nicht ob der Biofilm es verstopft)dürfte je nach grösse LxB  und schmutz bei deinem Flow aber auch 3-5 Tage halten
Hat das Bofitec Spaltsieb ein Schott??? oder wie möchtest du es integrieren, mach mal eine Zeichnung und vielleicht Fotos.... 
Wenn dein Flow und dein Filter zu deinem Besatz passt gibt es auch keine Probleme 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: BofiTec Spaltsieb*

sorry doppel post


----------



## gluefix (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: BofiTec Spaltsieb*

Vielen Dank, gut das ich nochmal nachgefragt habe. Ich war wirklich fest der Meinung, je höher die My Angabe desto feiner, sprich ich dachte das 250er ist das feinste .


----------



## Patrick K (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: BofiTec Spaltsieb*

Hallo Benni 
die gepumpte Version, kannst du ja  über deine Bürstenkammer (Tonnen) stellen und die Kammer mit Biomedien füllen dann funktioniert dein Filter noch besser
Gruss Patrick


----------



## gluefix (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: BofiTec Spaltsieb*

Genau das habe ich vor, ich habe es nach 4 Jahren satt in der Saison die Bürsten regelmäßig zu waschen. Zudem finde ich das Ergebnis der Bürsten nicht wirklich optimal, genügens Dreck landet in der 2. Kammer mit den Matten. Mit dem Bogensieb rutschen die Kammern dann um eine Position auf und die letzte bekommt nochmal Hel X oder vergleichbares spendiert. Ich verspreche mir vom Bogensieb ein besseres Ergebnis und geringeren Reinigungsaufwand durch unkomplizierte Spülung über den Ablasshahn. Erfahrungsberichte die dies bestätigen sind sehr willkommen . Ich werde später mal Bilder von meinem System einstellen.


----------



## Patrick K (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: BofiTec Spaltsieb*

Du hattes ja geschrieben "Spaltsieb soll Bürstenkammer ersetzen",das funktioniert mit der gepumpten Verion aber nicht so wie sich das einige vorstellen,deshalb meine Nachfrage mit dem Schott, aber wenn du es oben auf stellst gibt es da ja keine Probleme 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## gluefix (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: BofiTec Spaltsieb*

Ja logisch, natürlich würde ich das Sieb oberhalb der noch Bürstenkammer aufstellen.


----------



## gluefix (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: BofiTec Spaltsieb*

Hat noch jemand was bezüglich eines Spaltsiebes in gepumpter Version zu sagen, sonst bestelle ich mir jetzt mal so ein Teil. Bin für jeden Beitrag dankbar .

Gruß Benni


----------



## willi1954 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: BofiTec Spaltsieb*

Moin

ich habe ein Bofitec Spaltsieb im Einsatz, und bin damit zufrieden. Habe die 200er Siebplatte, die ist mehr als ausreichend. Welches Bofitec willst du kaufen? Ich hab den Nachfolger vom BoFiTec Profi. 
Diese Ausführung gibt es in 2 Varianten, als Stand oder als Aufsatzfilter. Abgang ist NW100 wahlweise rechts oder links. Oder in der Aufsatzvariante direkt nach unten in eine Filterkammer. [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/1/]Hier[/URL] kannst du mein Filter sehen.
Allerdings, ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, das sich das Sieb manchmal zusetzt. Allerdings ist ein interner Überlauf vorhanden, so das das Wasser im System bleibt.
Deshalb spüle ich mal alle 2 Tage das Sieb mit ner Sprühpistole. 
Wenn du noch Fragen hast, immer her 
LG Willi


----------



## gluefix (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: BofiTec Spaltsieb*

Schöner Filter und die besten Tonnen auf dem Markt verbaut . Ich habe nocheinmal ausführlich recherchiert und festgestellt, die Siebe gibts auch für Schwerkraft. Jetzt bin ich wieder neu am kalkulieren nicht vielleicht doch nachträglich einen Folienflasch zu setzen, der eigentliche Tonnenfilter wird dann ja weiterhin gepumpt betrieben. Großer Vorteil, den ich sehe, die Pumpe kann nicht mehr zudrecken. Muss man eigentlich zwangsläufig eien selbstansaugende Pumpe kaufen oder kann ich die Alte einfach unter Teichniveau verbauen  ? Einen Ansaugstutzen besitzt sie mit Gewinde, da sollte doch eine Trockenaufstellung realisierbar sein ? Ich bin eben echt in letzter Minute auf die Version "Halbschwerkraft" mit Sieb in Schwerkraft gestoßen und überlege jetzt hin und her.


----------



## Nori (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: BofiTec Spaltsieb*

Was bringt dir denn die selbstansaugende Pumpe - nur das die Pumpe an Land steht und du den Ansaugrüssel in den Teich hängst?
Wenn es dir um die Reinigung geht hast dir mal die Postings zum NG Ansaugkorb angesehen?
Übrigens: du brauchst dir keinen Kopf machen wegen dem Bofitec - wenn du umbauen solltest findest du garantiert immer jemanden, der dir das Teil zum giuten Preis abkauft - ist wie mit den CS - die sind auch in der Regel für 150,- schnell vergriffen (und das bei unter 200,- € Neupreis)

Gruß Nori


----------



## willi1954 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: BofiTec Spaltsieb*

Nee, eine selbstansaugende Pumpe brauchst du nicht. Denn das Spaltsieb ist in Schwerkraftbetrieb einzugraben. Entweder, du ordnest die Pumpe unmittelbar hinter dem Spaltsieb an, dann ist ja Pumpe unter dem Wasserniveau des Teiches. Oder du arbeitest gleich komplett in Schwerkraft, dann die Pumpe in die letzte Tonne.

Schau mal hier, da ist das alles klasse beschrieben.


LG Willi


----------



## gluefix (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: BofiTec Spaltsieb*

Danke , super Seite ! Ich bin aber immer n och am hin und her. Der Aufsatz für die war mir auch gänzlich unbekannt. Und wieder Pro für beide Seiten .


----------



## gluefix (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: BofiTec Spaltsieb*

So, ich habe mir soeben das Bofitec mit 200er Sieb und Schmutzablass bestellt. Für 215 € incl. Versand ist das nicht verkehrt und ich hoffe das Zusetzen meines Filters mit Algen hat jetzt ein Ende :evil. Ich will einfach nie wieder diese scheiß Fiterbürsten von Fadenalgen befreien und versiffte Schaumstoffmatten durchkneten evilevil.  Ich hoffe die Erlösung kommt dann bald per Post. Die Ergebnisse werde ich natürlich  hier in Wort und Bild Kund tun. Gruß Benni


----------



## gluefix (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: BofiTec Spaltsieb*

Achja, die Idee mit der Umstellung auf Schwerkraft steht noch, wurde aber im Rahmen eines größeren Umbauprojektes auf nächstes Jahr vertagt . Das wird mir diese Saison sonst zu viel Bastelei. Ich machs wohl gleich zusammen mit einer Teichvergrößerung und richtigen Bodenabläufen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: BofiTec Spaltsieb*

und nun Benni ? Bist Du zufrieden mit dem Bofitec ? Lässt er doch noch viel durch ? Wie oft musst Du reinigen  ?


----------

